# Ipad pro 12.9 en 64 go ou 256 go



## Artus666 (5 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour, 
je voudrais acheter un ipad pro 12.9 essentiellement pour dessiner avec l'apple pencil, et je voudrais avoir votre avis, s'il vaut mieux prendre un 64go ou 256go. Sachant que je ne veux pas forcément stocker les fichiers sur l'ipad.
Merci pour vos conseils, ceux qui ont l'un ou l'autre...


----------



## Gwen (5 Septembre 2017)

Le 64 est largement suffisant si tu ne stockes pas trop de fichiers sur ton iPad. Moi, j'ai besoin d'espace pour pas mal de documents et surtout des vidéos, donc j'ai un iPad de grande capacité. Mais dans l'absolu, 64 Go, c'est déjà très bien.


----------



## Artus666 (5 Septembre 2017)

D'où mon hésitation. 256 go, ça me semblait bien pour stocker des vidéos netflix, mais dans le cas où on s'en sert uniquement comme outil de travail avec les apps Procreate et affinity surtout, je ne sais pas... Après 100 euros de plus c'est pas forcément énorme mais si c'est pour n'utiliser que 20 go sur l'ipad, est-ce nécessaire d'avoir le 256 go. 
J'aimerais avoir des témoignages d'illustrateurs et savoir comment ils gèrent leurs fichiers.


----------



## Gwen (5 Septembre 2017)

J'utilise plusieurs logiciels de dessin et je stocke certains fichiers dans le cloud et d'autres directement dans les applications concernées. Comme je travaille aussi des vidéos, ce sont ces dernières qui prennent le plus de place. Pour les dessins, avec 64 Go, il est tout à fait possible d'en stocker une quantité assez importante avant d'avoir des soucis de place. 

Ce qu'il faut voir, c'est si ton iPad va simplement servir à la conception artistique ! Ou est-ce que tu vas aussi l'utiliser pour d'autres occupations de divertissement ? Un film HD, acheté sur iTunes, c'est minimum 3Go, tu as vite fait le tour du coup.


----------



## roquebrune (11 Septembre 2017)

franchement pour quelques euros de plus prend le 256  , on se dit qu'on fera que ceci ou cela mais on fait toujours plus
mon prochain je prendrais 512 si c'est possible

comme dit gwen si tu commences a y charger des films (genial avec infuse) ca va vite


----------



## Artus666 (12 Septembre 2017)

Est-ce que tu utilises les apps de dessins genre procreate et d'autres. Les fichiers avec beaucoup de calques sont ils lourds ? Autant que sur photoshop ?


----------



## roquebrune (12 Septembre 2017)

J'utilise procreate  (en beta 4 pour IOS 11) et affinity photo ou lightroom mobile, on peut vraiment ajouter une sacrée quantité de calques
les fichiers sont beaucoup moins lourd  que ceux de photoshop

avec procreate je cree un canevas de 6000 x 4000 pixels ,j'ai pas vu de limite au nombre de calques , mais une vingtaine doit etre possible
4k cinema resolution avec 8 layers = 40mb

je trouve par exemple lightroom mobile bien plus agreable  a utiliser que lightroom osx


----------



## Artus666 (12 Septembre 2017)

Et Astropad ? Est-ce que ça lag ? Il paraît que l'ipad même branché se décharge avec astropad...


----------



## roquebrune (12 Septembre 2017)

j'ai essaye Astropad il y  a un bon moment et j'ai pas aime du tout, ca n'a rien a voir avec une wacom
je devrais peut être essayer une dernière version avec ios 11 pour re tester

c'est 70 euros par an mais tu peux tester une semaine


----------



## Artus666 (12 Septembre 2017)

Du coup, tu l'utilises plus qu'une cintiq pour dessiner ? Ou ça reste en dessous ?


----------



## roquebrune (12 Septembre 2017)

j'ai un mac pro avec 2 ecrans et une wacom intuos 5

mais depuis l'ipad 12.9 v1 et maintenant v2  je n'utilises plus que procreate et le pencil  , jamais plus mon mac

as tu essaye procreate ?  c'est une merveille, je crois que n'importe qui serait convaincu instantanément
et pour du vectoriel en attendant affinity designer il y a  Graphic

Comic Draw pour de la BD est superbe ...


----------



## Artus666 (12 Septembre 2017)

Oui j'ai essayé, et c'est pour ça que j'ai décidé d'acheter l'ipad pro


----------



## roquebrune (12 Septembre 2017)

mais tu as aussi le pencil ?


----------



## Artus666 (12 Septembre 2017)

Je ne l'ai pas encore acheté, mais j'ai testé l'ipad pro avec l'apple pencil sur procreate. Pas d'autres apps


----------

